# Cable TV Disconnected / How To Find A Local Channel ??



## NorPlan (Aug 18, 2015)

:hide:  We gave up the Cable TV via Satellite a few months back.. Still have Apple TV & Netflix hooked up.. Home Phone & Internet come via WiFi.. Curious if there is a Setting I can follow to Click On a Local TV Channel without having to Install an Antenna ?? The nearest Trans. / Tower is approximately 3 KM's away as the crow flies.. We're surrounded by Bush (Rural,Line of Site).. Sorry , I'm not Tech Savy...lol... Cheers Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2015)

Your TV is set on channel 3 or 4 so the other remotes work, dig up the remote that came with the TV and run thru the channels and see what you get.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2015)

http://lowendmac.com/2014/how-to-connect-an-old-tv-antenna-to-a-new-hdtv-or-digital-tuner/


----------



## JoeD (Aug 18, 2015)

You will need some sort of antenna, even if it is just a short wire hanging out the back.
Then you will need to get into your TV settings and change from 'cable' to 'air'. Then do a channel scan and see what you get.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 18, 2015)

If you get a good HD TV antennae, you can get local channels on your modern TV.  The better the antennae, the greater range and picture quality.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vqmt=p&hvbmt=bp&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_91n9rq9c8_p


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 19, 2015)

I am near an antenna farm in my area and a paper clip stuck into the center of the cable jack gets me about 16 channels not to mention that each over the air TV channel like 2, 4, 28, 50 etc all have at least two channels each.  Some have as many as four.


----------



## frodo (Aug 23, 2015)

I live in a "holler'  a valley between to hills

my reception for anything sucks grape juice.

cell is spotty, I wonder around the yard looking for 2 bars.

when you call me it goes to voicemail 1/2 the time

best way is text, it gets thru.

radio,  is a joke.i need a 40' antenia


----------



## NorPlan (Aug 24, 2015)

frodo said:


> I live in a "holler'  a valley between to hills
> 
> my reception for anything sucks grape juice.
> 
> ...





:agree:  Internet & House Phone is HiSpeed DSL WiFi.. The TV was Bell XpressVu (Satellite)... Took awhile before Bell offered DSL but one prospective Internet Provider (Satellite) stood on the peek of the roof with a 20' telescopic pole shoe box dish on the end.. We are surrounded by 60 / 70ft. Trees.. Line of Site being the Operative Word..lol...


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 26, 2015)

Trees are not a big issue if your within 3KM of a TV tower.  The signal won't even know they are there.  A good set of rabbit ears will do wonders.


----------

